# Are there any LDS (Mormon) women on here?



## Linnaeaflower (Sep 2, 2017)

Im having a hard time connecting with LDS women at church because of my SA. Are any of you Mormon?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

There are almost no Mormons on here, as far as I know I'm the only one who regularly visits the site. There are LDS dating sites though.


----------



## Linnaeaflower (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks. I'm married so no need for a dating site. I just wanted to vent to other LDS women about my situation at church.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Linnaeaflower said:


> Thanks. I'm married so no need for a dating site. I just wanted to vent to other LDS women about my situation at church.


Oh haha sorry lots of people join this site in an attempt to find someone to date.

Having SA and being a member of the Church is tough considering there's such a large social and cultural aspect to it, so I feel ya.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I've met several ex-Mormons on here, but no active ones. Good luck!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It looks like she hasn't been on in a month, but @*Midnistarz* is LDS Mormon, I believe. (Don't know her, just randomly came across her a while back.)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I left that cult 20 years ago.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> I left that cult 20 years ago.


Come back, we have lots of Jell-O.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Come back, we have lots of Jell-O.


That's half the reason I left..


----------



## Linnaeaflower (Sep 2, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> Linnaeaflower said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I'm married so no need for a dating site. I just wanted to vent to other LDS women about my situation at church.
> ...


 No worries! The social aspect of church probably saves me from becoming a hermit lol.


----------

